# Country Club Haunt 2010



## JasonXIII (Aug 24, 2010)

For the past few years i have been hired by a country club to make a haunted house during their halloween party. every year its been a challenge to keep it different and fill the space. this year i was lucky enough to get to do two. in the pictures you can see where it switches from one to the other. i accidently left my camera memory card at school so very limited pictures. love to hear your thoughts.
Halloween 2010 pictures by sk8bord9090 - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Jason...


----------

